
Scope advance gives first look through all cortical layers of the awake brain - lainon
https://news.mit.edu/2019/3-photon-microscope-advance-reveals-first-look-brain-cortical-layers-0111
======
lainon
paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-08179-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-08179-6)

